# No sound, Thinkpad T410

## marcus_bt

Hello, everyone.

I followed the steps on the wiki page about ALSA. I tried configuring the drivers as modules (and made sure to load them) and as buit-in. I also mounted /boot before installing a new kernel and updating Grub2.

At the moment, they're compiled as built-ins.

Alsamixer shows all the controls, but even on the max, no sound comes out. Mpv correctly reports on the HUD when I press the volume up and down buttons.

The profile is set to amd64/13.0/desktop.

Before giving the technical information, I would like to thank the Gentoo community for the excellent documentation, it helped me a lot during the installation and configuration of the system.

```
lspci|grep Audio

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 06)
```

```
uname -v

#17 SMP Wed Dec 21 13:52:25 BRST 2016
```

```
cat /proc/asound/cards

 0 [MID            ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel MID

                      HDA Intel MID at 0xf2620000 irq 26
```

```
cat /proc/asound/pcm

00-00: CX20585 Analog : CX20585 Analog : playback 1 : capture 1

00-03: HDMI 0 : HDMI 0 : playback 1

00-07: HDMI 1 : HDMI 1 : playback 1

00-08: HDMI 2 : HDMI 2 : playback 1
```

```
cat /proc/asound/card0/id # There's only this card

MID
```

kernel .config

```
CONFIG_SND_HDA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_RECONFIG=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_PATCH_LOADER is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_HDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CIRRUS=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0110=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0132=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0132_DSP is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE_DEFAULT=0

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CORE=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_I915=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_PREALLOC_SIZE=64

CONFIG_SND_USB=y

CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO=y

# CONFIG_SND_USB_UA101 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_CAIAQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_US122L is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_6FIRE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_HIFACE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BCD2000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_POD is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_PODHD is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_TONEPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_VARIAX is not set

CONFIG_SND_FIREWIRE=y

# CONFIG_SND_DICE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OXFW is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ISIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SCS1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FIREWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BEBOB is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FIREWIRE_DIGI00X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FIREWIRE_TASCAM is not set

CONFIG_SND_PCMCIA=y

# CONFIG_SND_VXPOCKET is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PDAUDIOCF is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set
```

Thank you for taking the time to read my post. Feel free to ask any missing information.

EDIT: Some more info:

My user is in the "audio" group and I also try testing with root.

Here's the dmesg:

```
dmesg |grep snd #with some other lines

[    7.165882] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC0D0: autoconfig for Generic: line_outs=1 (0x1f/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0) type:speaker

[    7.165886] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC0D0:    speaker_outs=0 (0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[    7.165888] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC0D0:    hp_outs=1 (0x19/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[    7.165890] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC0D0:    mono: mono_out=0x0

[    7.165891] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC0D0:    inputs:

[    7.165893] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC0D0:      Internal Mic=0x23

[    7.165895] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC0D0:      Mic=0x1b

[    7.172842] input: HDA Intel MID Mic as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/input9

[    7.172914] input: HDA Intel MID Headphone as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/input10

[    7.172981] input: HDA Intel MID HDMI/DP,pcm=3 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/input11

[    7.173044] input: HDA Intel MID HDMI/DP,pcm=7 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/input12

[    7.173107] input: HDA Intel MID HDMI/DP,pcm=8 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/input13
```

Last edited by marcus_bt on Wed Dec 21, 2016 5:53 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Jaglover

This is the working config for T410. I configured it long time ago ... so I do not remember why I had these particular options enabled.

```
CONFIG_SND_HDA=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_RECONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_PATCH_LOADER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_HDMI=m

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CIRRUS is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT=m

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0110 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0132 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054 is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE_DEFAULT=0

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CORE=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_PREALLOC_SIZE=512

# CONFIG_SND_USB is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FIREWIRE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC is not set

```

----------

## marcus_bt

Hello, jaglover, thank you for the quick reply.

I tried your config and placed the "snd-hda-intel" in /etc/conf.d/modules, but the sound still not working

I also posted a bit more info in the OP.

----------

## Jaglover

All enabled SND options from my config.

```
CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_JACK=y

CONFIG_SND_JACK_INPUT_DEV=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_HRTIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

CONFIG_SND_MAX_CARDS=32

CONFIG_SND_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

CONFIG_SND_DMA_SGBUF=y

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_HDMI=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE_DEFAULT=0

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CORE=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_PREALLOC_SIZE=512

```

----------

## marcus_bt

I made the .config pretty much like yours, jaglover. Still no dice.

I'll take a better look at this later, thankfully the sound is not a priority and everything else is working fine. I appreciate the support, you guys are awesome! If I find the solution I'll post here. 

```
sed -n "/CONFIG_SND=/,/CONFIG_SND_HDA_PREALLOC_SIZE=/p"<.config|grep -v "^#"

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_JACK=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_HRTIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

CONFIG_SND_MAX_CARDS=32

CONFIG_SND_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

CONFIG_SND_DMA_SGBUF=y

CONFIG_SND_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_HDMI=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE_DEFAULT=0

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CORE=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_I915=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_PREALLOC_SIZE=512
```

----------

## Logicien

Is Pulseaudio install, up and running?

```
pidof pulseaudio
```

When install it start with a normal user graphical session. Pulseaudio is a sound server who take control of the sound cards when active. You need to emerge Pavucontrol and other tools to manage the Pulseaudio mixers and setup.

----------

## marcus_bt

Hello, Logicien.

No, I don't have Pulseaudio installed, but I think I'll give it try since you mentioned it as long it does't bring SystemD with it.

EDIT:

Since the last post is mine, I'm not going to create a new reply.

So, I installed Pulse Audio and the sound still not working. I booted another distro to check which modules were in use and I tried to replicate it, without success.

For now, I'll just use the system as is, I can get my job done so it's fine. When a new kernel version arrives, I'll give another try.

Thank you guys for your time and have a good Christmas!

----------

## slimeform

I was having the same issue on my t420 today. A lonely tip at the bottom of this thread suggested unmuting alsa the first time you use it. I ran these commands and sound started working. 

```
#amixer set Master 100 unmute 

#amixer set PCM 100 unmute
```

----------

